# 32 and going grey - advice needed please!



## Cara (May 22, 2014)

So i decided to flip my hair to a side parting for a change... wish i hadnt! About 10-15 greys visible right away, like, *noooooooooooooo* 
  I know i shouldnt have... i plucked them b*tches out! 



  My hair is pretty long.... and they grey hasnt grown all the way to be the same length so at the moment, its not noticeable but all this hair has been growing au natrel no dye for 4 years, and i feel *Ugh* at the thought of having to cut it and start dying the greys. Plus i despise roots on my head, and i dont like the drying effect of dyes, then you need more products to counter the dryness, and then your a slave to the barnet for the rest of your life  (Im a low maintenance kinda girl - snip at the hairdresser once every 4-6 months and im sorted)

  What would you do - just take it like a woman, chop it and find a similar colour dye to match the greys in?
  Or
  Get highlights? Will this disguise? Will end up with roots tho ;/
  Or
  Could this work:
  Buy a super light blonde that does cover grey - dye the whole lot with it, then the light blonde will be too light to dye my hair so no roots, but it will dye the greys making them look like blonde highlights instead of silver!.. Could that work?

  Thanks
  x


----------



## shellygrrl (May 23, 2014)

If you're low maintenance just get your usual haircut and let them come in.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Aug 4, 2014)

There are dye or color shampoo that can take care of your grey hair even if you keep it long.  PALETTE COLOR SHAMPOO with caring argan oil and no ammonia is one of the best color shampoo in the market. It cares for your hair while coloring and enhances it with radiant shine.


----------



## Tinesha Nunez (Aug 16, 2014)

Get hair mascara to cover the visible grey hairs


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2014)

The thing about grey is it can be in your genes me my brother and sister all have had grey hair since we were little I noticed mines at 5  I have 4 strands I never worry about it I just like to say I been wise beyond my years at 5 I have a co-workers that is 28 and she is almost completely grey when I get old old I'm so rocking my grey hair my mom saided I will change my mind I doubt it


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm 25, and I've been going gray since I was 13. We just go gray early in my family. My brother is 27 and is all salt and pepper now. My hair is naturally dark brown, so it's super obvious that I'm going gray. I, personally, think it looks awesome. It's like I have tinsel in my hair. I'm not saying you have to embrace it, but it's certainly an option.


----------



## Stringbean (Aug 16, 2014)

Rosemary and sage rinses will darken hair and it blends grey and adds dimension. It does take a bit of time(think couple of weeks) to see results, but it's fairly cheap and easy. Definitely make sure you don't have allergies though, rosemary will certainly irritate people with sensitivities. Some shampoos also have diluted henna in them which gradually blends grey as well


----------



## Lin1018 (Sep 4, 2014)

Stringbean said:


> Rosemary and sage rinses will darken hair and it blends grey and adds dimension. It does take a bit of time(think couple of weeks) to see results, but it's fairly cheap and easy. Definitely make sure you don't have allergies though, rosemary will certainly irritate people with sensitivities. Some shampoos also have diluted henna in them which gradually blends grey as well


  Are you suggesting using fresh rosemary and fresh sage - how much of each herb?   Can you explain what "gradually blends grey as well" means??  Sorry, I'm a foreigner.   At the moment I use Pro Naturals 100% Moroccan Argan Oil which certainly protects my hair and has stopped my split ends and gives my hair a fantastic shine but I really want the grey/black darkened without dying.  Will this be possible?


----------



## Stringbean (Sep 8, 2014)

Lin1018 said:


> Are you suggesting using fresh rosemary and fresh sage - how much of each herb?   Can you explain what "gradually blends grey as well" means??  Sorry, I'm a foreigner.   At the moment I use Pro Naturals 100% Moroccan Argan Oil which certainly protects my hair and has stopped my split ends and gives my hair a fantastic shine but I really want the grey/black darkened without dying.  Will this be possible?


I use fresh herbs. If you have a couple pots and a window you can grow them yourself, if you wanted. The quantities really don't matter, unless you have to buy the herbs which can be really expensive, so if that's the case you could just use a few leaves and sprigs. Basically, it's the same thing as making tea-- boil the herbs in enough water to soak your hair thoroughly, steep the mixture until it's cooled down, then I just pour it on my head and towel dry. I have auburn/copper hair that started turning blonde from sun exposure and then I got a few greys as well. After about six weeks I started to notice the difference in color. You can skip rosemary altogether and just use sage if you wish. The longer you boil sage the deeper the color will be. Once a week is the usual recommended time, but I do the rinse every 3 days because I don't actually wash my hair. I have almost hip length hair that is in excellent shape, and all I do are the herbal rinses and I have oils that I alternate(jojoba, almond, grape seed, castor). If you decide to go the herbal route please do not forget to check for allergies, I got a terrible rash on my face once because I didn't know I was allergic to chamomile! Hope this helps you! Have a great day


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 29, 2015)

Stringbean said:


> I use fresh herbs. If you have a couple pots and a window you can grow them yourself, if you wanted. The quantities really don't matter, unless you have to buy the herbs which can be really expensive, so if that's the case you could just use a few leaves and sprigs. Basically, it's the same thing as making tea-- boil the herbs in enough water to soak your hair thoroughly, steep the mixture until it's cooled down, then I just pour it on my head and towel dry. I have auburn/copper hair that started turning blonde from sun exposure and then I got a few greys as well. After about six weeks I started to notice the difference in color. You can skip rosemary altogether and just use sage if you wish. The longer you boil sage the deeper the color will be. Once a week is the usual recommended time, but I do the rinse every 3 days because I don't actually wash my hair. I have almost hip length hair that is in excellent shape, and all I do are the herbal rinses and I have oils that I alternate(jojoba, almond, grape seed, castor). If you decide to go the herbal route please do not forget to check for allergies, I got a terrible rash on my face once because I didn't know I was allergic to chamomile! Hope this helps you! Have a great day


  Tried this but it didn't work for me so I have gone to using colored chalk that I bought from hairchalk.co.uk which allows me to streak my hair with whatever color I choose and wash it out when I next shampoo.  No messy dying process, I love it!


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

Embrace it!


----------

